# Apisto Photos (Canon 70D)



## ConfidentBlue (Aug 27, 2013)

Hello everyone!

Just picked up a Canon 70D and grabbed a few lenses. I've got the 50mm "plastic fantastic" and my favorite lens so far is my EF100 F2.8 Macro lense. 

These were taken with the macro!

A pair of Apisto Macmasteri's I just picked up today and are housed in my 45P. I'll be adding a female this week. 


















Apisto Viejita in my 60P, his partner is hiding out








Anyone have other photos of their Apistos or similar?


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

You have some beautiful Apistos!


----------



## Culprit (Nov 6, 2012)

Nice feesh !


----------



## ConfidentBlue (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks guys. Been battling some rhizo algae in both my tanks that's driving me insane. Hopefully it'll go away so I can get more shots that look decent.


----------



## Longicaudakeeper (Jan 20, 2015)

One of my absolute favs ! 
Very beautiful...


----------



## brooksie321 (Jul 19, 2014)

Got a good one the other day!


----------



## Culprit (Nov 6, 2012)

My Apisto Viejita ******* in a 29g
Cellphone pic


Female is busy guarding eggs, hard to get a pic of her.


----------



## ConfidentBlue (Aug 27, 2013)

Beautiful viejita! Mine are always hiding out in the plants. Hard to see yours brooksie but looks beautiful


----------

